# Other > Off Topic >  What do you think about betting?

## parabellum

HeyI have just read about new betting company and I am going to try to make some bets on their site. I want to know what do you think about betting? It was very informative for me. How often do you usually make bets?

----------


## may

What company are you talking about? Share it with us!

----------


## owenrules

Sports betting is quite an important business in sports because it is an additional business that brings a lot of money. Have you ever heard of advert deleted? If not then be sure to come and see because in betting this company is just God because many bookmakers consider him a dangerous shark in this area. In addition, a lot of positive reviews speak only about success, right? That is why if you are going to spin in this business then you should first get acquainted with this company

----------


## Dinrotan

I bet often. But it doesn't always work out to win. You must be knowledgeable in sports or casinos.

----------


## MarcoAmara

You cannot make it through gambling maybe having your own betting company.

----------


## JamesHarris

started making money on bets?

----------


## Lyayozoce

> Sports betting is quite an important business in sports because it is an additional business that brings a lot of money. Have you ever heard of advert deleteda? If not then be sure to come and see because in betting this company is just God because many bookmakers consider him a dangerous shark in this area. In addition, a lot of positive reviews speak only about success, right? That is why if you are going to spin in this business then you should first get acquainted with this company


I have a suspicion that this is not quite appropriate when talking about betting. Although, the betting industry is a vertical devoted entirely to betting on sports, cyber sports, and more recently, other w

----------


## Axel

> I bet often. But it doesn't always work out to win. You must be knowledgeable in sports or casinos.


Perhaps that's why it's called gambling.

----------


## Cassy0110

Bets are addictive, the main thing isn't to overdo it

----------


## nudenex

I think it's stupid and does not help you gain money 
on the contrary you lose them

----------


## amyjones329

You could lose money. When all legitimate money sources have been exhausted, people who are addicted to betting may turn to crime. So i wont recommend it..

----------

